# Hopper froze, now not recording and all recordings gone



## 4HiMarks (Jan 21, 2004)

A weird thing happened today. The Hopper froze up while I was watching a football game a couple of hours delayed. I couldn't get it to unfreeze, although it played live tv from another channel just fine. I pushed the reset button and it rebooted, but now all my recordings are gone! It claims my HDD is 29% full with 0 recordings. So what is taking up the 29%? 

But wait, that's not all! I set a timer to record Terminator 3 as a test case. The Daily Schedule thinks the recording is going on, but the red light on the front isn't on and it doesn't show up in my guide. Same thing on a timer for the NASCAR race. It shows as recording on the Schedule, but isn't in the guide. 

I turned on an EHD, and it saw that fine. Then I tried to transfer a recording from the EHD back to the Hopper. I got the box where it calculates the time required, but it never came up with a time. I can switch to Live TV, but not cancel the transfer.

Is my HDD dying? Is there anything I can do to get my recordings back?


----------



## jefte1 (Feb 10, 2010)

no you will have to get another hopper..Mine did the same thing after only having the hopper for one day.I have 2 hoppers and it only did it on one of them.froze up than lost all recordings. It is the hard drive in the hopper that went bad.the one i have now is fine with no problems ..going on 1 month now.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Just disconnect power cord for a minute - do cold reboot.


----------



## 4HiMarks (Jan 21, 2004)

P Smith said:


> Just disconnect power cord for a minute - do cold reboot.


I did that. No change. PTAT didn't record Sunday night, although the Hopper seems to think the timer fired. There is nothing in the guide though.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Before, dish DVR had HDD check in their menu three, need to check if 813 has it ...


----------



## jefte1 (Feb 10, 2010)

you will need to call tech out.As i said earlier mine did the same thing.. showed program was recording but it did not show up in folder or anything. tech came out said the hard drive in receiver went bad...replaced it and no problems since. also did reboots and all that.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Oh; now a tech could replace a hard drive inside of DVR ?


----------



## jefte1 (Feb 10, 2010)

no!!! the whole reciever will need to be replaced.I am just stating that what the poster had said all was happening with his hopper .The same problems were what happened with my hopper.After the tech installed a new hopper no problems have occurred.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

did you lost all of your recordings ?


----------



## jefte1 (Feb 10, 2010)

yes all my recordings,i had over 40 recordings all were lost. pic froze..rebooted and did a unplug.when came back on all recordings gone...tech came out said it was the hard rive that went bad. replaced a month ago and since than no problems.Was told that the problem is they have so many hoppers in storage that sometimes they sit on the shelf's for too long collecting dust lol. anyway he said he has had to replace a few like that.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

the tech gave you first excuse what would match your loss; without factual testing and seen its result it will stay as lame excuse


----------



## 4HiMarks (Jan 21, 2004)

Dish is shipping me a new Hopper to self-install. Is there anything I should be aware of regarding connection to the Internet or Joey? 

Obviously I don't have to worry about losing my recordings, since they're already gone, but what about timers? While playing around with system setup to try to restore my recordings, I found there is a menu option to "back up" timers and favorites to your remote. The CSR wasn't sure if it was enabled on Hoppers. Has anyone tried to back up and restore to a different Hopper?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Yes it is enabled and working OK. Just Use it.


----------



## RASCAL01 (Aug 2, 2006)

Just unplug the old Hopper and plug in the new Hopper with all of the cables in the proper location.


----------



## 4HiMarks (Jan 21, 2004)

OK Thanks.


----------



## jerry downing (Mar 7, 2004)

The remote will have to be "paired" to the hopper if it does not already come that way.


----------



## 4HiMarks (Jan 21, 2004)

That was pretty painless, although the authorization step could be improved. It was partly my fault, though. The Receiver number has a -50 at the end they don't want and they want the number of the old receiver first. They should be clearer about that.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

that ending "-XX" for R- or S- numbers is just control sum, to verify if the customer read digits correctly


----------



## 4HiMarks (Jan 21, 2004)

The new hopper seems to be working fine. Just one problem - my Joey can't see it. When I turn the Joey on, I get a screen that it is looking for a hopper, with a certain receiver number, please wait. I can wait as long as I want, and nothing more happens. If I go into system settings it says all the network settings Failed, even though I didn't change anything there and my Hopper sees the network just fine. Reset Connection again gives a dialog box that never completes. 

Anything I can try before calling tech support?


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network (Dec 28, 2010)

Is the error 1303? Have you tried resetting the MoCA connection? You can also unplug the Joey for 10 seconds and plug it back in to have the receiver reboot. Please let me know. Thanks.



4HiMarks said:


> The new hopper seems to be working fine. Just one problem - my Joey can't see it. When I turn the Joey on, I get a screen that it is looking for a hopper, with a certain receiver number, please wait. I can wait as long as I want, and nothing more happens. If I go into system settings it says all the network settings Failed, even though I didn't change anything there and my Hopper sees the network just fine. Reset Connection again gives a dialog box that never completes.
> 
> Anything I can try before calling tech support?


----------



## 4HiMarks (Jan 21, 2004)

It is error 1305, not 1303. I have reset the connection multiple times. I unplugged it and the result is the same.

DHCP, Server, and Internet are all "Failed".


----------



## 4HiMarks (Jan 21, 2004)

It also thinks the date is 2/5.


----------



## 4HiMarks (Jan 21, 2004)

Further information. If I let it sit for a while, when I then turn it on, it does give a 1303 for a receiver number that is not the current Hopper. Don't know if it was the previous one. If I go into system settings and rest, it still comes up "Failed" on the three above, but TX and RX packets seems to go up. When I exit back out of all the settings, I get an error 1305. If I turn it off and back on at that point, I get a totally blank screen, but can still go into the system menu, so it isn't frozen.


----------



## 4HiMarks (Jan 21, 2004)

4HiMarks said:


> Further information. If I let it sit for a while, when I then turn it on, it does give a 1303 for a receiver number that is not the current Hopper. Don't know if it was the previous one. If I go into system settings and rest, it still comes up "Failed" on the three above, but TX and RX packets seems to go up. When I exit back out of all the settings, I get an error 1305. If I turn it off and back on at that point, I get a totally blank screen, but can still go into the system menu, so it isn't frozen.


Still not getting a connection. Will I need a technician to come?


----------

